# Touch up dark/burn CA stains on a spruce top



## Damien514 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi,
I tried to fix small dings on a 70s Nizo Suzuki W-200 top with CA (superglue) with the famous CA drop-fill method but it went wrong. 



I think the glue burnt the finish and made dark stains that I really want to touch up.

I was thinking about disolving the glue with acetone, and refinishing the spot with lacquer, sanding to 12,000 and polishing it, but I'm scared that the dark stain went deep into the wood fiber.

What do you recommand for such a cosmetic touch-up job and remove the dark spots?










thank you in advance

Cheers from Montreal
Damien


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

this is an advanced repair to do properly and can do nothing to "improve" the git so I would say forget about it and play, my opinion - cheers,- perhaps find some wood to practice on as good work takes experience


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Probably a lacquer finish, lacquer and CA are not so friendly. CA works great for poly finishes though.


----------

